# Softrack arena surface Vs Cheap rubber @ £50 ton (inc vat)



## jennystreek (20 November 2006)

Ok, have already put a post asking opinions on surfaces, but now need to narrow search down. 

I really want to go with softrack surface as i know it is a good company and have ridden on the arenas ie Limes Farm - they can also guarantee that it is 100% wire free.

Others down the yard want to go with an unknown "companies" ad in the Horsemart which has an "offer for this month only" (which has been there for many months!!!), supplying arena rubber at £50 ton inc vat. So we would save about £500 going with this. HOWEVER, the guy has told me it is 100% wire free, which has made me suspicious, and reckons that he is supplying this rubber to loads of people at moment. 

What would you do? has anyone got experience of buying surface from an unknown firm at a cheap price?


----------



## mrussell (20 November 2006)

We has softrack but it disappeared into the sand within a year (top spec sand too).  I liked it very much but it needs proper tined harrowing and not too much sand under it.

Weve topped ours up with a much bigger cheaper product that has "stayed" better but has made the surface even deeper.


----------



## Vix1978 (20 November 2006)

If this chap states that he has been supplying loads of people recently, can you not ask for some names/addresses of customers so you can contact them to go and look at their surface? If he is reputable, he shouldn't mind


----------



## JACQSZOO (20 November 2006)

You made exactly the same post yesterday??


----------



## jennystreek (20 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
You made exactly the same post yesterday?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes i know, but i didnt get the response that i was looking for - i made the post too general - my mistake  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really need to know who has which product on their arena (ie brand names, not just sand / rubber etc) and what it rides like, ie costs etc. we need to order asap, so want to get as many opinions as possible and order the best stuff!


----------



## jennystreek (20 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
If this chap states that he has been supplying loads of people recently, can you not ask for some names/addresses of customers so you can contact them to go and look at their surface? If he is reputable, he shouldn't mind 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is something i have asked, and he is going to look up some names for me. have also asked him to put in writing that his product is 100% wire free - he clammed up a bit, but said he would do this


----------



## Rambo (20 November 2006)

We have Softrack rubber laid over existing sand in our indoor and outdoor arenas. The indoor is excellent but does need regular watering and grading with their specific grader. The outdoor was put on top of already deep sand, and not enough rubber, and it is not a good surface. That is not down to the Softrack though


----------



## henryhorn (20 November 2006)

We have startrack rubber, is this the same stuff? (Jacksons Arenas supplied it)
It cost £85 ton delivered.   The other alternative I have seen is huge pieces of rubber which appears to work very well.
Just go and see a sample arena of somewhere he has delivered to.


----------



## RLF (20 November 2006)

A competition centre i used to ride at had that shreaded rubber surface down indoors and when loads of wet horses had dripped on it when they came in from the rain, it became as slippy as hell, my horse nearlly went A over T.  They soon took it up as there were so many complaints.   I've just had a quote from Softrack and it was very reasonable £1400 incl vat for 26 by 15 arena.


----------



## Sal_E (20 November 2006)

Same as MR - we've got softrack over top grade sand &amp; the rubber has virtually disappeared! I reckon it realistically needs topping up every 3 years although the company that supplies softrack claimed it would last for 10! If you can afford to maintain it, then it's a lovely surface.


----------

